# Dried Fruit somewhere in Dubai?



## peterpan123 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi,
does anyone know where to get dried fruit (bananas, apples etc) in mixed bag here?

A friend's father used to bring it from Iran but I haven't seen it here yet!

thanks

something like this http://img.21food.com/20110609/product/1305251835828.jpg


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

You will get it in/near the Spice Market ,near the Abra ...


----------



## MElady (May 5, 2012)

Hmmmn I know many spots for fresh fruit but dried fruit I'd say the souq's are the best some by gold and diamond. Fish market has been great for fresh fruit tons of options. Would love to hear others replies!


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Try Spinneys, Care4, Geant. I've seen the dried fruits snack packs (apples and the mixed version), but they come packaged.


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

LuLu Hypermarket in Al Barsha has bulk and pre-packed.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Organic foods cafe has some... bit expensive though.


----------



## peterpan123 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## peterpan123 (Apr 9, 2012)

tootall said:


> LuLu Hypermarket in Al Barsha has bulk and pre-packed.


Do you know if they have dried apples there? I found most other fruits but no apples so far and they are the best


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

Sorry not sure about the apples, I've only had a glance at the dried fruit. I'm usually there for the pistachios


----------

